# New 2014 Cruze Turbo Diesel Commercial: "Cleanest Dirty Car" (Video)



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's not bad. Touting the MPG is definitely a good approach. I think they were also going for showing quietness in the cabin. I like the VW ads better though.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This just shows GM is more worried about the whole perception that 
Diesel = Black smoke 
Basically tring to change the mind of what people think about diesel cars.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup, that's the first thing that comes to mind when I hear diesel. Big old trucks with puffs of smoke. Even though I know those days are gone.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> Yup, that's the first thing that comes to mind when I hear diesel. Big old trucks with puffs of smoke. Even though I know those days are gone.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Since urea injection has become required for commercial fleets of trucks/buses, bus stops, cities, and highways sure smell a LOT better!

I remember DC and New York a few years ago were full of charter buses blowing out huge clouds of oily smoke. 

And then there were the old 350 Chevy diesel school buses that poured out blue and black smoke any time they ran (and man were those things unreliable). 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> This just shows GM is more worried about the whole perception that
> Diesel = Black smoke
> Basically tring to change the mind of what people think about diesel cars.


I'm guessing they did focus testing and found that people still think of diesels that way and so this is the route they went. I still think they should have added a statement about how low the greenhouse gas emissions are.



jblackburn said:


> Since urea injection has become required for commercial fleets of trucks/buses, bus stops, cities, and highways sure smell a LOT better!
> 
> I remember DC and New York a few years ago were full of charter buses blowing out huge clouds of oily smoke.
> 
> And then there were the old 350 Chevy diesel school buses that poured out blue and black smoke any time they ran (and man were those things unreliable).


Yes I'm amazed at how much cleaner buses are now. They're also testing CNG buses (compressed natural gas) and hybrid diesel buses here. They're both boldly marked and the batteries/CNG tanks are on the roofs of the buses. 

The Diesel hybrids also greatly reduce smoke by using batteries to help get the bus moving from a stop and regenerative breaking. There is no "roar" when the bus pulls away. The CNG buses have absolutely no visible exhaust and are very quiet, especially at idle.

Would love to see a diesel hybrid car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> Yes I'm amazed at how much cleaner buses are now. They're also testing CNG buses (compressed natural gas) and hybrid diesel buses here. They're both boldly marked and the batteries/CNG tanks are on the roofs of the buses.
> 
> The Diesel hybrids also greatly reduce smoke by using batteries to help get the bus moving from a stop and regenerative breaking. There is no "roar" when the bus pulls away. The CNG buses have absolutely no visible exhaust and are very quiet, especially at idle.


We have both of those here as well. I've never rode on either - my commuter bus is one of the smaller routes to/from the subway, but I've seen them around. 



> Would love to see a diesel hybrid car.


This would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Papachester (May 20, 2013)

Mercedes Benz has the E400 that I saw at the Detroit Auto Show, which is a V6 Diesel with a 27 hp electric motor. The combination makes a lot of sense and I expected the Jetta Hybrid to be diesel not premium.

2013 Mercedes-Benz E400 Hybrid – Auto Shows – Car and Driver

Oh well, still waiting for the Cruze EcoD to show up in my area.


----------

